# Guaging interest on stoppers



## Mikey (Aug 6, 2008)

I'd like to close this thread as I started the group buy thread already. Thanks to everyone for the quick response.

I've been away for a little while now but have the bug again as several people who have stopped by my place have commented and wanted some of my product I had sitting out on display. It's nice when the FedEx guy who brings your stuff to you wants to turn around and buy it.

Anyway, I was looking at switching from my Berea stoppers to the stainless ones Ruth Niles sells. The chrome on some of my Berea stoppers started pitting and I can't sell them anymore if they are going to do that. I would propose a group buy on stoppers. Even with just a few people participating the 100+ price of $4.75 would easily cover the shipping and paypal fees because the 10-19 price on these are $5.70 so you are saving almost a buck. Even on larger orders the savings is significant. I am checking on mix and match ordering just to make sure we can get all the stoppers at the 100+ pricing.

Normal pricing is:
1-9 $5.95
10-19 $5.70
20-49 $5.40
50-99 $5.20
100+ $4.75

I was told about 30 stoppers could fit in a smaller envelope/box so the lesser flat rate shipping fee would apply as well as the 3% + $.30 Paypal fees plus maybe $.50 additional for shipping to cover the extra $5 it would cost to ship these to me over the $5 I would already be paying. Overall though it would be easy to save money even with an order of just 10 pieces.

In case you were wondering, The thread size is the same as the AS stoppers and the cost is even less than their mini stoppers and significantly less than the full size ones. The thread size is also the same as many of the Penn State and CSUSA stoppers so you can continue touse your taps and handles that you have made.

I'm going to be out of town to Cedar Rapids On the 14th and back on the 18th, so I would do this buy after I return. Sorry to be so long winded!

-Mike


----------



## penhead (Aug 6, 2008)

This style stopper made by Ruth Niles can be viewed at http://www.torne-lignum.com/  for those interested.


----------



## Modelmaker (Aug 6, 2008)

I'd be interested in a few.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Aug 6, 2008)

I'd be interested.


----------



## Mikey (Aug 6, 2008)

Penhead, thanks a bunch. I completely forgot that not everyone may know what I was talking about. There are also lots and lots of photographs available there. 

I just got back from Berea and was told that the new Mini Stopper from AS was in reponse to the Ruth Niles stoppers.


----------



## penhead (Aug 6, 2008)

Not a problem Mikey, glad you didn't mind.
I have been considering the same thing for quite some time now.
Your timing is right on, even though it is a little hard to even think about preparing for the coming Holidays when the heat index here is around 100 degrees.

I noticed the price you posted was for the #301 (which has the threads).
If the count goes to one-hundred (or more)
then mark me down for 25 of the #301.

Thanks..


----------



## Mikey (Aug 6, 2008)

Including your potential order and a PM one we are already at 75 and that wouldn't even count Kris or Jared. I don't think we'll have a problem. Also, if we hit at least 25 each of the 302 and 304 she could extend special pricing to those as well. I don't see much of a need but you never know.


----------



## penhead (Aug 6, 2008)

Not sure where her next price break is, but if the count goes that far over might be worth a call...figuring you are already considering that though


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm thinking about 25 of the #301


----------



## Mikey (Aug 6, 2008)

penhead said:


> Not sure where her next price break is, but if the count goes that far over might be worth a call...figuring you are already considering that though




if we get committments for over 200 then the price supposedly drops .15 each. 

Right now if you were to order 25 straight up you would spend $140.60 with shipping. At the 100+ pricing plus shipping (shared costs plus me to you) and Paypal the cost will be $123.13 and if we get above 200 the cost goes to $119.27. Not super huge savings but these days anything helps. 

With glass scratcher we are already at the 100+ so this looks like it will be a go. I'll start keeping track of people who want some and PM you guys or e-mail you when it comes time. I'm thinking I'll start up the buy page later and keep it open for a week and a half to two weeks.

Mike


----------



## bruce119 (Aug 6, 2008)

Put me on the list for some
Bruce
.
.


----------



## RKing (Aug 6, 2008)

I would be interested in about ten, but have no idea what he difference between 301 and 302 etc is.I looked at Ruth Niles stoppers and they look great with a lot of ideas, so if it's a go put me down for ten, I guess I will rely on you advising me of what I should have. I will also need the shipping cost to Canada, although my  location shows Florida I am only there during the winter.
Bob


----------



## Mikey (Aug 6, 2008)

I can just wait to ship them to you. LOL! Seriously, if you are only getting a few then I would probably label them as a gift somehow and send in a small package. I honestly don't know what they would weigh so I can't comment on cost until I would get them in.

301 has a threaded stud on it so you tap and thread your top onto the stopper. 
302 is a smooth stud which I'm not sure what it would work with.
304 is kind of reverse threaded in that the stopper has a female hole in it. 

The majority of stoppers out there have the 3/8" threaded studs like the 301. A lot of us then would already have the taps and other hardware/tooling for production.


----------



## pentex (Aug 6, 2008)

I would take 5 of the 301. Can paypal.


----------



## Hosspen (Aug 6, 2008)

I would be in for 30 of the threaded ones, I'm almost positive.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Aug 6, 2008)

I'd take a few also maybe 10-15 of the #301


----------



## ScribbleSticks (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm in for 15 of the #301.


----------



## airrat (Aug 6, 2008)

I would be in for 15 of the #301.


I was going to get a group buy going on this too but have been busy with the sandstone.


----------



## LanceD (Aug 6, 2008)

You can put me down for 50.


----------



## Monty (Aug 6, 2008)

I'd be interested in at least 10 of the 301s.


----------



## Modelmaker (Aug 6, 2008)

I would want 10 of the 301's myself


----------



## Mikey (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm closing this thread as I opened up the group buy thread. Thanks for the input and quick response guys!

Mike


----------

